# Its not often I fall in love with a car



## glenn31792 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.racerxdesign.com/kc427design.html
http://www.racerxdesign.com/images/kc-side.jpg


----------



## deeker (Jun 15, 2008)

Needs a couple of bikini babes in it.


----------

